# New 2005 allroad quattro Concept Galleries Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just added several new galleries on the 2005 allroad quattro concept that was shown at Detroit. These include a shoot at the beach, a shoot at a golf course, new interior detail shots and more engine shots. You can find them here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...02005


----------

